# Amazing Vancouver British Columbia CANADA( best vancouver pic thread ever) LOTS O PIC



## Number7 (Dec 2, 2004)

Vancouver home of the 2010 Winter Olympics



















































































































































































































































































































pano

















suburb


































Capilano suspension bridge

























every city has it's grit


















pano


































































































































































































































Genious











































classic



















































through the park we go









out the park we go


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like shit
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
still looks like shit








just kidding of course


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

I think I fall in love
I really2 enjoy thr pics


----------



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

Amazing, beautiful city, beautiful place, all those mountains and so on... 
I ma speechless, I fall in love too for this city...


----------



## 416 (Sep 11, 2002)

Canada you say?










Awesome set!


----------



## AntonAmeneiro (May 6, 2005)

Stunning city, unbelieveable scenery... and lots of good quality pics... mix it all and you have the perfect thread


----------



## SICZ24 (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW!
I can't die ti'll I visit that city!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Jesus Christ!

The best thread ever!

I REALLY NEED TO GO BACK TO VANCOUVER!!!!!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

416 said:


> Canada you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome PICS :eek2: Yeah Vancouver and Victoria have a Submediterranean Climate!!!!!  Canada isn't cold everywhere!!!! It's not just about snow in the Winter!!!! I think that's a big misconception of Canada. Heck Aberta's been warm 
to this winter it was like 11 degrees the other day. Vancouver was 14 degrees C.  YES WE HAVE mediterranean style palm trees!!!!! If you think that funny check this site out Palm trees in Canada http://www.victorialodging.com/palmtrees/ OR
http://www.oakbaytourism.com/activities/land/palm_tree_capital.htm


----------



## TallTampa (Jul 25, 2005)

Your thread says it, "the best pics yet." Great job!!!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Foreigners are under the wrong impression that Canada is unbelievably cold all the time.


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Just Love these pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parzival (Jan 28, 2005)

How are the palm Threes surviving the winter?


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

An amazing, beautiful, uplifting, fantastic city. I love Vancouver year around. I'll have to do another weekender real soon. What a thread.


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Absolutely stunning. I hope Tourism Vancouver are giving you commission, Vancouver just made my 'must visit' list for North America


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah Vancouver 10 here I come!


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

"wanna race"










Hey, nice pics all around. I will contribute one myself.


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow


----------



## j4893k (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome thread!!! I love my city like crazy!


----------



## j4893k (Sep 30, 2005)

Parzival said:


> How are the palm Threes surviving the winter?


Because it rarely dips below 0C in Vancouver.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

2010 will be a year for the ages! 

Great pics, great city, great climate, great topography, great buildings, heck... even the sprawl wasn't so bad.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

love it live it learn it!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Parzival said:


> How are the palm Threes surviving the winter?


They are Trachycarpus palms, so they can survive single digit temperatures. Vancouver typically has mild weather (right now at midnight it's around +7C, 11C on Tuesday), and it rarely drops below zero degrees. Vancouver & Victoria's plant hardness zone is 8a-b, which indicates that it has the mildest weather in Canada. 

These plants are also grown in Scandanavia.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

Vancouver is one great looking city.


----------



## portlandexpos04 (Jul 12, 2004)

absolutely beautiful thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

rt_0891 said:


> They are Trachycarpus palms, so they can survive single digit temperatures. Vancouver typically has mild weather (right now at midnight it's around +7C, 11C on Tuesday), and it rarely drops below zero degrees. Vancouver & Victoria's plant hardness zone is 8a-b, which indicates that it has the mildest weather in Canada.
> These plants are also grown in Scandanavia.


These commonly called Windmill Palms can withstand much colder weather
than single digit temperatures. It is not that rare for temps to dip below zero C in the winter, especially at night (example tomorrow night and Tuesday night the predicted low is -2c in Vancouver; next Friday the predicted low is -5c).Having said that, though, Victoria and Vancouver are much milder than the rest of Canada (it hit -14c here in Toronto last night!). These very hardy palms are native to the Himalayas, and can withstand temps as low as -15c. I know this for a fact, for I was in Vancouver once in the winter, and it hit -15c during a rare extreme cold snap. The windmill palms did not die. They are common in the US, and also grow in Great Britain and Austria. The taller date palms will not grow in Canada.
This thread is really amazing, and has the BEST pix of Vancouver I have ever
seen... well done, and thanks for taking the time to put it all together. Did
one person take all the pix, or is it a compilation? Whoever took them deserves
an award!! :cheers: 
May I include two pix I took of palms in Vancouver, and also a particularily beautiful sunrise on a marina in Vancouver:


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Taller said:


> These commonly called Windmill Palms can withstand much colder weather
> than single digit temperatures. It is not that rare for temps to dip below zero C in the winter, especially at night (example tomorrow night and Tuesday night the predicted low is -2c in Vancouver; next Friday the predicted low is -5c).Having said that, though, Victoria and Vancouver are much milder than the rest of Canada (it hit -14c here in Toronto last night!).


The weather network has it pegged at a low of 1C. -2C would include the windshield factor.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Vancouver is amazing! Quality of life at its best!


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Just so, so beautiful. I can't wait to go back some time soon.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Vancouver is truly fascinating. I would not exactly call it an astonishing architectural beauty the way Quebec City or Montreal are...or Prague as an extreme (mostly because of the concrete bunkers in the west end) but I think it is really evolving into something very unique for North America. It could pass as an Australian, Asian or South American city.

I was there last in 2003 and it seems like a lot of those glassy buildings are nearing completion. I really dig the bridges and trees and the parks. That day on the Lions Gate bridge looks like a stoners delight.

Vancouver is a classic boom town. I am very impressed by how contained the city is. That is very good for the "garden of eden" which surrounds it. I give credit for the city finally discovering its true identity. Kudos to all the residential towers and the fabulous photos. I really like how laid back the people are for a big bustling metropolis. The gay scene needs a kick in the ass though. Thanks for showing us the Miami Beach of Canada once again.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

rt_0891 said:


> The weather network has it pegged at a low of 1C. -2C would include the windshield factor.


My point was not about the actual temperature of one day, but how
these extremely hardy palms can survive cold weather.
There are palms who can only survive single digit temperatures, and not
sub-zero temps, but the windmill palm is not one of them. If it were, they
would all be dead long ago. 
You should consider yourselves lucky that you can grow these palms. These
are the only type of palms that can survive our Toronto winters!


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

A couple others...


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Taller said:


> My point was not about the actual temperature of one day, but how
> these extremely hardy palms can survive cold weather.


Yeah, sorry for the nitpick. It's just a little pet peeve of mine whenever I see a little discrepency with stats. Must be all that time I'm forced to spend in the Math faculty at UWaterloo. 



> You should consider yourselves lucky that you can grow these palms. These are the only type of palms that can survive our Toronto winters!


Yeah, I brought a couple of little plants (including a windmill palm) from Vancouver over to K-W (it was a crazy week long drive), and they're pretty much all dead by now, all shriveled up and wrinkly.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

rt_0891 said:


> Yeah, sorry for the nitpick. It's just a little pet peeve of mine whenever I see a little discrepency with stats. Must be all that time I'm forced to spend in the Math faculty at UWaterloo.
> Yeah, I brought a couple of little plants from Vancouver over to K-W, and they're pretty much all dead by now, all shriveled up and wrinkly.


LOL! No problem. Weather forecasts change hourly in this country. This morning the weathernetwork.com predicted a low tonight of -2c for Vancouver and now they have changed it to 1c... but Friday still has a predicted low of -5c. That explains the discrepancy, but Lord 
knows that can change a million times before it happens!
Do you know the name of the palms that can survive Southern Ontario 
winters? They don't grow very tall here. I took that pic a few days ago.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

philadweller said:


> The gay scene needs a kick in the ass though. Thanks for showing us the Miami Beach of Canada once again.


It wasn't always that way, though... in the 70's, the West End was
a very hopping gay village. Lots of bars and lots of things happening.
Maybe some day it will come back.


----------



## jef7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous photos of such a lovely city.

Glad I live only a few hours away  .


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

wow!!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

so beautiful....

good harmony of building and green and mountain and sea ...

I like a big dog in this picture.


----------



## Number7 (Dec 2, 2004)

glad you guys like the pics, it took a long time to do.
i will keep updating this thread.


----------



## excel91 (Mar 11, 2006)

great collection of vancouver photos. thanks for spending the time to group them. mine as well throw these guys in:


----------

